# Salire sul taxi



## Lituano

Cari amici, sarei grato se qualcuno potesse spiegarmi una cosa molto curiosa (almeno dal mio punto di vista). Se, p.es.,  dico "salire sulla macchina" intendo come "salire sulla cappotta di una macchina". E questo e` chiaro. Allora perche` si dice "salire sul taxi"? Un taxi non e` la stessa "macchina"? Non dovrebbe essere "salire in taxi" e non "salire sul taxi"? Che ne dite?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lituano said:


> Cari amici, sarei grato se qualcuno potesse spiegarmi una cosa molto curiosa (almeno dal mio punto di vista). Se, p.es.,  dico "salire sulla macchina" intendo come "salire sulla cappotta di una macchina". E questo e` chiaro. Allora perche` si dice "salire sul taxi"? Un taxi non e` la stessa "macchina"? Non dovrebbe essere "salire in taxi" e non "salire sul taxi"? Che ne dite?



Non è chiaro per niente. Alcune persone lo dicono intendendo "salire in macchina" ed è ovvio che non salgono sul tetto.
Se poi specifichi il proprietario dell'auto, è il modo corretto di dirlo

Sali sull'auto di Luigi.


----------



## Lituano

Quindi se dico "salgo sull`auto (sulla macchina) di Luigi" e` corretto? Lo chiedo perche` alcuni linguisti dicono che sia piu` corretto dire "salire IN macchina" e non "salire SULLA macchina"...


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Quindi se dico "salgo sull`auto (sulla macchina) di Luigi" e` corretto? Lo chiedo perche` alcuni linguisti dicono che sia piu` corretto dire "salire IN macchina" e non "salire SULLA macchina"...



Ciao, Lituano! Mi sembra strano che un linguista dica quello che è bene e quello che è male, riguardo gli usi della lingua.

Mah, forse è un maestro, un professore, un insegnante, un benparlante, la persona che si è pronunciata così? 

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Non hai torto, Lituano. "Salire in macchina" ("salire in taxi") è più elegante, e certamente è corretto. Però poi la lingua viene _usata_... e quindi non ha torto nemmeno Paul 
"Sali sulla macchina di Luigi" è usato almeno quanto "Sali nella macchina di Luigi", probabilmente di più. Poi ci saranno anche quelli che dicono "Sali in macchina con Luigi", anche se non vuol dire esattamente la stessa cosa...
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

Penso che salire, come verbo, presupponga un po' l'uso della preposizione "su". Per cui si sale p.e. sul treno, cioè per entrare nel treno bisogna "andare su". E questo poteva essere valido anche nel caso delle prime macchine automobili, omnibus ecc, per cui ancora oggi si usa salire _sulla _macchina. L'espressione "salire in macchina" invece può essere un’espressione più recente che esprime il fatto che oggi “ci mettiamo" piuttosto _dentro_ la macchina.

(è solo un mio ragionamento personale, non un fatto … )


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Penso che salire, come verbo, presupponga un po' l'uso della preposizione "su". Per cui si sale p.e. sul treno, cioè per entrare nel treno bisogna "andare su". E questo poteva essere valido anche nel caso delle prime macchine automobili, omnibus ecc, per cui ancora oggi si usa salire _sulla _macchina. L'espressione "salire in macchina" invece può essere un’espressione più recente che esprime il fatto che oggi “ci mettiamo" piuttosto _dentro_ la macchina.
> 
> (è solo un mio ragionamento personale, non un fatto … )




Francis, secondo me il tuo è un ragionamento ben fatto  Complimenti!!


----------



## giginho

*Lituano, scendi dalla mia macchina!!!!*

Secondo me "salire in macchina" è il modo standard di dire. Concordo con Paul che, se si specifica il proprietario, si utilizza "sulla". In generale cerco di evitare di dire "sulla" macchina perché la sento leggermente troppo vicino al concetto di sedersi sul tettuccio dell'auto.

Ciao a tutti

Luigi


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigi! Viste le macchine moderne, direi che sarebbe più logico dire "scendi nella/alla mia macchina" e "sali dalla mia macchina" .


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, grazie delle vostre cortesi spiegazioni. Non sono d`accordo pero` che "salire SULLA macchina" (in senso "salire in macchina") si usi quando precisiamo essa (p.es., "salire sulla macchina di un ragazzo) perche` su Internet ho trovato qualche espressione come "salire IN macchina di un ragazzo". Puo` darsi che ci sia un regionalismo. No? Che ne dite voi, i madrelingua?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lituano said:


> Non sono d`accordo pero` che "salire SULLA macchina" (in senso "salire in macchina") si usi quando precisiamo essa (p.es., "salire sulla macchina di un ragazzo)



Puoi non essere d'accordo su tutto quello che vuoi, resta il fatto che "salire sulla macchina di" è comunemente usato in italiano.


----------



## Lituano

Caro Prof. Paulfromitaly, La ringrazio della Sua cortese ed esauriente risposta. Lei e` stato molto gentile!!!   I piu` cordiali saluti dalla Lituania!


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> ... su Internet ho trovato qualche espressione come "salire IN macchina di un ragazzo" ...



Praticamente stiamo parlando di due cose: la scelta della preposizione (in/su) e l'uso dell'articolo. Secondo me quando si tratta di una macchina concreta (p.e. di un ragazzo), l'articolo ci vuole. Quindi "salire IN macchina di un ragazzo" non mi pare corretto, indipendentemente dalla preposizione usata. Ma vediamo le opinioni dei madrelingua.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Gigi: 





> *Lituano, scendi dalla mia macchina!!!!*




@Francis:





> Viste le macchine moderne, direi che sarebbe più logico dire "scendi nella/alla mia macchina" e "sali dalla mia macchina"


Sono  sicura che tu sai che nessuna delle preposizione usate qui è corretta,  ma non ho capito la battuta. Illuminami, per favore! (Forse ti riferivi al fatto che le macchine moderne sono basse?)

@Lituano:





> Se, p.es.,  dico "salire sulla macchina" intendo come "salire  sulla  cappotta di una macchina". E questo e` chiaro. Allora perche` si  dice  "salire sul taxi"? Un taxi non e` la stessa "macchina"? Non  dovrebbe  essere "salire in taxi" e non "salire sul taxi"? Che ne dite?


Riepilogando, le espressioni in uso sono:
_
-_ GENERICO:_ [Salire/Entrare] in [macchina/auto]__/ Salire [sulla macchina/sull'auto]_, che è meno usata della precedente; in ogni caso si intende "entrare nell'abitacolo", non  "salire sul tettuccio (o sul cofano o su qualsiasi parte superiore  esterna dell'auto)"; nell'ultima ipotesi, piuttosto infrequente, si espliciterebbe il complemento di luogo.
_
- _AUTO PROPRIA:_ Salire sulla propria [macchina/auto] / Entrare nella propria [macchina/auto] 

-_ AUTO DI UN AMICO:_ Salire [sulla macchina/sull'auto] di Tizio / __Salire in [macchina/auto] con Tizio__ / Salire con Tizio _(quest'ultima sempre col significato di salire sulla sua auto; il senso si capisce dal contesto: A."_Non ci stiamo tutti sulla macchina di Caio_"     B."_Allora io salgo/vado con Tizio_").
_
- _TAXI:_ [Salire/entrare] in taxi / Salire [su un/sul] taxi._

Vedi anche questa discussione che trattava argomento molto simile.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Francis, credo che tu abbia ragione pero` molti giovanotti italiani scrivono "salire IN macchina di un amico (di un ragazzo ecc.)". Non hanno studiato in una scuola media???


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Lituano.


> "salire IN macchina di un amico"


Non si usa quest'espressione; chi la usa sta parlando in modo sgrammaticato (io comunque non l'ho mai sentita usare). Non ti confondi con "salire IN macchina CON un amico"? (vedi espressioni correnti che ho elencato nel mio precedente post).


----------



## Lituano

No, Connie, non confondo... Comunque grazie della tua risposta. Spero di aver capito...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Mi sembra possibile usare l'espressione da te citata  solo se il complemento di specificazione è un plurale generico, tipo  "Salire in macchina di amici/di sconosciuti/ecc." (anche se comunque è più comune "con" anziché "di"), ma non "salire in macchina di Mario/di un amico/del mio amico" (suona ben strano; si dice comunemente "sulla" anziché "in").



francisgranada said:


> Praticamente stiamo parlando di due cose:  la scelta della preposizione (in/su) e l'uso dell'articolo. (...) "salire IN macchina di un ragazzo" non mi  pare corretto, indipendentemente dalla preposizione usata. Ma vediamo le  opinioni dei madrelingua.


 Esatto!


----------



## francisgranada

Connie Eyeland said:


> ... Sono  sicura che tu sai che nessuna delle preposizione usate qui è corretta,  ma non ho capito la battuta. Illuminami, per favore! (Forse ti riferivi al fatto che le macchine moderne sono basse?)


Esatto . Semplicemente quando "mi metto" in una macchina, mi sento in una posizione più bassa di prima ... (non ho l'impressione di "essere salito" ). Per cui penso che questa espressione risalga ai tempi quando le automobili erano più alte ed aperte (senza tetto), quindi uno _di fatto_ "saliva sulla macchina" (quasi come su un carro).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ah, ho capito ora. Ma non hai pensato ai tanto diffusi SUV o fuori strada? Lì effettivamente, a tutt'oggi, si sale!


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Cari amici, sarei grato se qualcuno potesse spiegarmi una cosa molto curiosa (almeno dal mio punto di vista). Se, p.es.,  dico "salire sulla macchina" intendo come "salire sulla cappotta di una macchina". E questo e` chiaro. Allora perche` si dice "salire sul taxi"? Un taxi non e` la stessa "macchina"? Non dovrebbe essere "salire in taxi" e non "salire sul taxi"? Che ne dite?



Ciao, Lituano! Ecco, io avrei trovato questo umile articolo della Treccani...  Se te la senti di dare un'occhiata, fai pure! In rosso segnalo i nomi femminili; e in blu quelli maschili. A titolo di curiosità. 

Indicando movimenti che si compiono con uno solo o con pochi passi: _s. in __macchina_, _in __carrozza_; _s. sul__ tram_, _sul __treno_; _s. a __bordo_; _s. sulla __barca_, _sulla __nave_, _sull’ __aereo_; _s. sul __palcoscenico_, _sul __podio_; _per arrivare allo __scaffale __salì in piedi su una __sedia_; frequenti le locuz. fig. _s. in __cattedra_,_s. sul __pulpito_, assumere toni e atteggiamenti da saccente; _s. al_ (o _sul_) _trono_, diventare re, cominciare a regnare; il sign. fig. è esclusivo anche nell’espressione _s. al __potere_, _s. al __governo__._ Con sign. affine a quello di _montare_: _s. sul __muretto_; _s. su uno __scoglio_; _Sovra un __arbore __i’ salsi e te su l’erba Lasciai_ (T. Tasso); _s. a __cavallo_, _s. in __sella_, _s. in __groppa_; _s. in __bicicletta__.
_
Comunque, per quello che può interessare, io dico _monto in macchina; monto sulla mia macchina; monto sulla macchina nuova;_ _monto sul tassì_. 
 Tempo fa montai su un _macchinone _americano che non finiva più.

Buona lettura! E buona riflessione!


----------

